# cut glass for vivariums?



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

Hey everyone,

where do people get their custom cut glass when building vivariums and also how much would you expect to pay?

Also the space where the glass will go is 50cm (exc runners) what measurement should i go for 492 mm?

regards

Tris


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

people just get it from their cheapest local glazier.. i can't advise on the sizes as i always bollocks it up


----------



## -Anubis- (Jan 23, 2010)

Not sure if there is specialist places but I would find a local glazier any should be able to advise on the exact size you need just explain what it is for they can also polish the edges for you personally I don't know how much glass is at the moment as I have normally sourced the glass first then built the viv's around that my beardies are currently behind the glass doors from my Grandmothers old cocktail cabinet(pictured below) I just used a razor blade to skim off the old gold swirly pattern that was used to decorate them.


----------



## -Anubis- (Jan 23, 2010)

Sorry also meant to mention when it comes to handles it normally works out cheaper to buy the stick on type from places like ebay than getting the glazer to cut grooves in them.


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

Hadnt thought of an old furniture piece, thats a great idea, ill have to them both up.

Regards

Tris

P.s. anyone know of any good glaziers around Cardiff


----------



## -Anubis- (Jan 23, 2010)

Trissai said:


> Hadnt thought of an old furniture piece, thats a great idea, ill have to them both up.
> 
> Regards
> 
> ...


I will look up the name but when I was running a pub in Cardiff a few years ago there was one in splott that was good & reasonable


----------



## -Anubis- (Jan 23, 2010)

Just looked them up not sure if they are still owned by the same people or still as reasonable but this is them Church Glass


----------



## Trissai (Apr 25, 2010)

Thanks Anubis :no1:


----------

